# Alita air pump



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just got a new air pump last week.Upon plugging it in it sounded like all other pumps I have ever owned.But when I hooked it up to the tubing it becaame SILENT!
I mean SILENT.I'm using this pump to drive air through my ozone generator and into my protien skimmer on my 120 from NJ.This is a large pump that is replacing a coralife super luft pump and meant to run multiple tanks.Although still new it is of a different design then most pumps also.
So I know many are looking for the silent pump and end up settling for whatever,but in it's brief time with me this is the silent pump.
Alita AL-6A Linear Air Pump


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Piston pumps are usually very low. But mostly diaphragm pumps are used. The oscillating magnetic emits a sound at 50 Hz is transmitted to the base (the cabinet). Such pumps by springs hanging over the pool, on a gallows. This makes them quiet.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Alita makes some of the most quiet pumps around. I've got their AL-80 running in my fishroom, right below a bedroom. The ceiling fan in the bedroom is louder. Hell the exhaust fan for the fishroom is louder.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

so it has only been like 5 weeks ,but this pump is still silent.
I just ordered a larger version(not as large as the AL 80)but am hoping it will run my breeder tanks;
Alita AL-15A Air Pump + 12 Gang Manifold.
I shouldn't be suprised but it uses less then 1/4 the wattage of the coralife super luft it will replace.
It is also 1/4 the wattage of my eco 5,so if it replaces both it is paid for in electricity ,besides the comfort of quiet!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the review, Tom! I may be interested in replacing the few I have.


----------

